# Corrado RS, Chapter 3 - Suspension Part 2



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

The everyday driving aspects for the RS will not change much, though I might not cover as many miles. The major change will be more competitive driving – SCCA autocross, High Performance Driving Events, random track days, and, with some hope, Time Attack. If Sport Compact Car was still in print, I'd throw Corrado RS into the ring for The Ultimate Street Car Challenge. The goal is to drive to the events, swap brake pads, compete, and drive home. There will also be the odd Volkswagen show or automotive gathering thrown in...

Continue reading here


----------

